# What's wrong with my 1dx? help needed!



## Viggo (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi guys, just come home from a little vacation, and on importing my holiday shots into to Lr, I noticed a white band/line across the top of most of my images. It's always in the same place, on the left side when in portrait.

Any idea what's wrong? My shutter count is 125.000.

Here's an example, underexposed in post to show the issue more clearly, but I guess Chrome doesn't quite show it like the raw in Lr. Most visible to the top right in this shot. Thanks!


----------



## msm (Jul 17, 2015)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys, just come home from a little vacation, and on importing my holiday shots into to Lr, I noticed a white band/line across the top of most of my images. It's always in the same place, on the left side when in portrait.
> 
> Any idea what's wrong? My shutter count is 125.000.
> 
> Here's an example, underexposed in post to show the issue more clearly, but I guess Chrome doesn't quite show it like the raw in Lr. Most visible to the top right in this shot. Thanks!



Could be the shutter, one of the curtains not moving at the right speed all the way anymore so the exposure gets uneven. May be time for a visit to the service center.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 17, 2015)

msm said:


> Could be the shutter, one of the curtains not moving at the right speed all the way anymore so the exposure gets uneven. May be time for a visit to the service center.



+1


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes it's looks something shutter related as if its open a fraction longer on top. 
I'm sure there could be lots of other explanations. 
When I've sensor issues it goes more wonky than that.
Best of luck in getting it fixed. 
Its noticeable when you point it out. Might not have spotted it normally.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 18, 2015)

I suspect the shutter too, but man, it's only 125k ! I wasn't expecting to worry about my shutter until at least 500... I know they may break before that, but this should Canon fix for free and the next one better do at least 400. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Pookie (Jul 18, 2015)

No disrespect intended... but I have never understood coming to a forum to troubleshoot a camera. That what CPS is for and why I pay for the service.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 18, 2015)

Pookie said:


> No disrespect intended... but I have never understood coming to a forum to troubleshoot a camera. That what CPS is for and why I pay for the service.



Countless problems have been resolved by members here that would have been a waste of money to send to be repaired.

Besides, I learn what and how the problems occurs here. And we don't pay for CPS, you qualify, and since
I have only one camera I don't qualify. And service turnover here is usually fast
Enough. The problem is that now in the summer it might take 4
Weeks and a bunch of cash to tell me
It was my memory card for example.


----------



## HighLowISO (Jul 18, 2015)

You could try bulb or a long exposure and if the problem is not visible or next to invisible then that would probably confirm it's a shutter issue.


----------



## fish_shooter (Jul 18, 2015)

My 1Dx did the same thing, new shutter was needed. It had around 800K shots. However, I had to replace the shutter in my 1Ds2 after less than 70K shots .
Good luck.
Tom


----------



## Viggo (Jul 18, 2015)

fish_shooter said:


> My 1Dx did the same thing, new shutter was needed. It had around 800K shots. However, I had to replace the shutter in my 1Ds2 after less than 70K shots .
> Good luck.
> Tom



Thanks! At 800k it's more understandable, at 125k I think it's unacceptable for Canon 1d guaranteed 400k.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi Viggo. 
I don't think that Canon actually "guarantee" 400,000 shutter actuations, rather it is their *mean* time between failures, meaning for every camera that gets to 500,000 shutter count there is in theory one that only gets to 300,000. 
Sorry for your problems, and in a just world Canon would fix a 1 series camera so far short of its estimated shutter life as a good will gesture. So let's hope this is a just world and you can come back and tell us how superbly Canon has handled your complaint. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Viggo said:


> fish_shooter said:
> 
> 
> > My 1Dx did the same thing, new shutter was needed. It had around 800K shots. However, I had to replace the shutter in my 1Ds2 after less than 70K shots .
> ...


----------



## Viggo (Jul 18, 2015)

I agree to that Valvebounce, I'm just frustrated... Hopefully they will come through for me, or else I will have to sell a lens to afford the repair.


----------

